# 250g side gusset bags share



## Thorsten

I'd like to order these bags from bag the broker but their minimum order size is 500 which is overkill for me (max is probably 200).

I was just wondering if anybody is interested to share the load.


----------



## benjbob

Hi @Thorsten what kinda price we looking at?


----------



## Thorsten

I've only looked at the ones without the valve which were £80 + VAT + £6.99 delivery which I guess was about £104 for 500. I'm flexible with size, valve etc. For me the simple bags are the most appropriate ones. I'm just overwhelmed with the amount.


----------



## benjbob

Thats pretty cheap good work alas i may not be able to split with you this time the cars clutch went early this morning so that needs doing first im afraid ?


----------



## DavecUK

Guys, if your going for heat seal bags without valve order some from China, just get them by the 100 - 200 to legally avoid import duties and VAT (below £19 none is payable). Cost is approx £8 per 100 delivered. I've just ordered some Mylar ones, I use a standard cheapie heat sealer from ebay (about £20). The ones I have ordered have an opaque back and clear front....not side gusseted. They have they size down wrong, as they are 20 cm high, you can see this from the photos with measurements.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391367652156?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I have ordered these, will let you know how I get on when I get them in a month or so, but they should be fine...., assuming they are, my next order will be for 200.


----------



## Thorsten

Thanks Dave, that's a brilliant price. I should have mentioned that I have looked at the Kraft paper version and I haven't found anything cheaper than with the broker guys.


----------



## DavecUK

The Bag Broker used to have some good special offers for unwanted stock and prices were keen...sadly this is no longer true and the prices for just 500 bags are expensive and shipping costs used to be eye watering, i'm suprosed delivey was only £6.99.

Hopefully when my bags come they will be as good as I am hoping.


----------



## Thorsten

Followed Dave's suggestion and check out some eBay Far East offers.


----------



## froggystyle

@Thorsten which ones are you after, i have a box of these, not using that many so could possibly sell a few depending on how many you are after?

https://www.thebagbroker.co.uk/what-are-you-packaging/bags-for-coffee-71/250bbnkzvslit.html

Or maybe some of these, have a box also.

https://www.thebagbroker.co.uk/what-are-you-packaging/bags-for-coffee-71/250g-stand-up-pouch-with-zip-and-valve-matt-black.html

Be cautious with the far eastern ones, i got some and they claim to be 250g but actually getting 250g in is tricky, more like 220g.


----------



## Thorsten

Cheers. I was after the very simple natural paper side gussets +/- valves bag as price is important but also consistency. I've ordered a few alu type bags to try them but I'm actually after Kraft paper ones.

I have been roasting for friends and colleagues for a while and they are not that fussed about the bags. I intend (once my bullet has arrived) to make it a bit more professional (mainly for my pleasure than actually a real sided business). The bags in your first link are great but possibly too expensive on the long run...who knows, but thank you very much for your kind offer. Maybe there are others with a similar idea..


----------



## johnealey

If you are looking for valve kraft bags in smaller quantities, bought some from amazon a while back when ran short:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00M56LANI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

fulfilled by amazon and prime also.

They do other bags, above just ones i was after at time.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Thorsten

Thanks John, must have overlooked them. Not a bad price at all for relatively small quantity.


----------



## froggystyle

in the future and if you do start roasting more, then you will come back to bag broker, they are the cheapest for the best quality, ok you have to buy a box of 500 but i have looked around a lot and tried a few, nothing really compares, you will have to bite the bullet!


----------



## Thorsten

Yeah, I thought so. Maybe we can organise a proper group buy in the future.


----------



## froggystyle

Give me a shout when you want order some as i might need some also, can sort something.


----------



## Thorsten

Brilliant. I certainly do. Cheers


----------



## Robbo

HI,

If anyone is still interested i would like to arrange a group buy of 250g valve bags.

I have found this supplier who seem cheaper than some of the others I've seen.

https://www.enviropack.org.uk/kraft-stand-pouch-valve-250g

Including delivery and VAT it works out just under £127 for 500x foil lined, valved kraft bags.

Open to suggestions of different suppliers.


----------

